# Gutes J2ME Tutorial



## Thomas Darimont (3. März 2004)

Moin!

http://bf.monis.ch/prog/java/midp/index.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Christian Fein (3. März 2004)

Ich schwöre hierauf.

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/j2meanut/


----------



## Patrick Kamin (3. März 2004)

*-*

Ich kann die beiden noch empfehlen:

http://homepages.fh-giessen.de/~hg8416/projekte/mobile_computing/zub_docu/tips_d.htm
http://www.integis.ch/documents/j2me_gamedev/j2me_gamedev-a4.pdf


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. März 2004)

Moin!

http://www.j2meforum.com/

Gruß Tom


----------



## tomkruse (4. März 2004)

Hi!

Hab da neulich auch was gefunden:

BenHui.net 

Da sind unter anderem ein paar komplette Beispiele für die Anwendung der Bluetooth-API dabei. Sehr gut verständlich und sehr zu empfehlen.

cu - Tom.


----------

